# Tax Question: Moving to Dubai from UK halfway through the tax year.



## Tjas (Jun 9, 2013)

Hope someone can help me with a tax question ("tax isn't taxing"..yeah right!). I've tried reading the various HMRC documentation about leaving the UK, but I'm even more confused now!

My question is: Will my salary earned in Dubai after Dec 1st 2013 be tax free in the current tax year (2013 to 2014), or do I pay UK tax on it?

Situation below:


Moving to Dubai on Dec 1st 2013 for 2-3 years as a work secondment.
I will get paid my salary earned in Dubai into a UK bank account (in GBP) for the duration of my stay abroad 
I will only come back to UK 2 weeks a year maximum
I will be renting out my house in the UK (i understand i will pay 20% tax on rental income)
The wife and kids are coming with me.

I have also read something about a 'split year' where I pay tax on UK income but none on Dubai income, but I'm not sure i qualify due to being resident in the UK for more than 182 days.

Hope there's an expert out there that could provide an answer to my question at the top of this post!

regards..


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Your company in the UK should apply for a NT ( no tax code) for you and once they receive it from HMRC they can then pay your salary tax free into your UK account.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Robbo5265 said:


> Your company in the UK should apply for a NT ( no tax code) for you and once they receive it from HMRC they can then pay your salary tax free into your UK account.


Pressed wrong button before i could finish!

I moved out here last October and paid tax on my salary until February when my company finally got the NT code. My company also paid me the tax back as they could prove to HMRC that i was no longer resident in the UK and under a contract in Dubai for a minimum of two years, that meant that i did not have to claim the tax back!


----------



## Magpie21 (Oct 28, 2012)

Robbo: were you being paid into a UK bank account or a UAE one? I'm about to move next month and am too unsure what paperwork I need to fill out!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you can afford it, delay your Jan-Mar salary until next financial year and while here, open a local bank account and have the salary paid into that. Sure, there will be some local hassle, but its nothing to the HMRC bureaucracy!


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Magpie21 said:


> Robbo: were you being paid into a UK bank account or a UAE one? I'm about to move next month and am too unsure what paperwork I need to fill out!


I am paid into UK bank account.

HMRC form that you need is P85

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/cnr/p85.pdf


----------



## Tjas (Jun 9, 2013)

Robbo5265 said:


> I am paid into UK bank account.
> 
> HMRC form that you need is P85
> 
> http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/cnr/p85.pdf


Thanks for the really useful info.
Rob, how are you finding the costs of transferring money from GBP to AED? 

regards


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tjas said:


> Thanks for the really useful info.
> Rob, how are you finding the costs of transferring money from GBP to AED?
> 
> regards


I transferred a fair amount when i first came out to cover six months of bills, food, living etc and just keep my eye on the exchange rate and then do an online transfer from my UK to UAE account, this costs me £18 per transaction so best to transfer as much as possible as its a one off fee.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

If you can, transfer 5k or so at a time and use a transfer service such as HiFX (or any other reputable equivalent). It saved me several hundred quid when I moved out here. Just allow a week or so to get it set-up and you'll be able to manage it online from over here.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Tjas said:


> Hope someone can help me with a tax question ("tax isn't taxing"..yeah right!). I've tried reading the various HMRC documentation about leaving the UK, but I'm even more confused now!
> 
> My question is: Will my salary earned in Dubai after Dec 1st 2013 be tax free in the current tax year (2013 to 2014), or do I pay UK tax on it? - It will be tax free
> 
> ...


Hello Tjas,

Based on the above information please refer to my comments in blue next to yours.


----------

